# My son's first turkey!!!



## Arrowhead (Apr 24, 2012)

I couldn't be a happier/prouder Dad. My son got his first turkey on 4-21-12. He's 13... this was his first year turkey hunting. He shot it at 15yds with his 20ga. The bird weighed 19lbs, 9 1/2" beard and 7/8" spurs. 

Turkey hunting now has a new meaning to me. As he stayed calm and cool during the last few minutes.... my heart was beating in my throat, my hands were shaking, and my left leg was literally jumping up and down. This has never happened to me while I was looking down the barrel of my turkey gun. When he rolled the bird, I got all teary eyed... hugging, hooting and hollaring. I think from now on, I'm just a camera man and he's the hunter. :msp_thumbsup:













*Take a kid hunting.*


----------



## Boydt8 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Great job!*

Now that's what I'm talking about, a father taking out his kids hunting!!!

I too used to enjoy being the trigger man, but now I enjoy watching my kids pull the trigger, my 13 year old daughter got two gobblers with 1 shot from a 410 shot gun, yes 410! Came in 10 yards and watch them both rolled.

We still have 6 tags to fill.

Great job DAD!


----------



## jdc123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice turkey, I hope it's the first of many for him. Ain't nothin like passing it on to the next generation.


----------



## tree md (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice bird! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys. We have a couple more tags for early May. Maybe he'll get another. :msp_smile:


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 26, 2012)

*first turkey*

Way to go arrowhead thats a pricless pic there i cant wait to do it myself my boys only 5 and the others 18mths but when its time they will be out there CONGRATS once again and tell the little guy just wackem and stack em KINDA LIKE FIREWOOD LOL


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love it! I'd say that would be a dream of any young hunter. I love the pictures, that saves the moment for many years to come. I wish I had some of the memories that I have preserved in that way also. Thanks for posting!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Warped5 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah Dad! Fine job!


----------



## Bigrod (May 1, 2012)

Tell him great job. I like they way he looks all cool in the pics, like it was nothing. Good luck in filling the rest of your tags. I have 2 to try and get filled yet.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 1, 2012)

Bigrod said:


> Tell him great job. I like they way he looks all cool in the pics, like it was nothing. Good luck in filling the rest of your tags. I have 2 to try and get filled yet.



Good luck Rod!


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 1, 2012)

*turkey*

well arrowhead i wacked another longbeard this past saturday with my recurve it makes 3 in a row i am pumped i just dont know how to post pics sorry not good at it but i ya pm your email i would be glad to send em to ya!!!he had a 9' beard and 1 "spurs around 18lbs


----------



## Arrowhead (May 1, 2012)

wooddog 066 said:


> well arrowhead i wacked another longbeard this past saturday with my recurve it makes 3 in a row i am pumped i just dont know how to post pics sorry not good at it but i ya pm your email i would be glad to send em to ya!!!he had a 9' beard and 1 "spurs around 18lbs



Congrats!! I've yet to get one with bow. 
I sometimes bring it along, but end up chickening out and using the gun. 

I'll pm you my email so I can post your pics. I think it was you I did this for last year.


----------



## greendohn (May 1, 2012)

*Your a GOOD MAN*

Congrats !! yer a good man doin' what a dad oughtta do, takin' the boy huntin'. Looks like a nice shot gun the boy is using also. 

would send ya' rep on this one,,,but i gotta spread it around.:msp_mad:


----------



## Arrowhead (May 3, 2012)

greendohn said:


> would send ya' rep on this one,,,but i gotta spread it around.:msp_mad:



Same here.


----------



## Huskytree (May 3, 2012)

*Awesome*

Awesome and congrats. Good to see kids getting into hunting.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 8, 2012)

I shot this bird the other day. I think it may have survived a close call with a coyote or truck. LOL 
It definitely wasn't shot by another hunter, there was no shot in the body. It came in with another longbeard that was the strutter and also a jake.
I decided to take this one and leave the nice strutter for my boy to possibly get later this week. 

It weighed 19lbs, 9" beard, and 7/8" spurs.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 9, 2012)

WOW ed goodjob on the bird looks like someone had a hold of his tail feathers or like you say the car but hey goodman getting him outta the flock These darn yotes are taking control alot back here too its bad i found three birds the other day on my quad that the coyotes got just nothing but bones and feathers for yds!!


----------

